# Bi-Delta Vanes...For Whisker Biscuit Shooters and 3D



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Bi-Delta Vanes can be shot with two vanes opposing each other...sounds crazy, but they work well! Saves money and time fletching vanes.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

2.5" Sharks Tooth....


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Place the vanes on helical and each vane cuts two seperate paths....Three vanes cut 6 different paths for better steering. 

Also, the cut away dramatically reduces the effects of cross wind on your arrows.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

*20 Day Money Back Guarantee*: For AT Members...If you place an order with me, fletch up to 3 arrows with the Bi-Delta Vanes (using upto 9 vanes). If you are not satisfied with the vanes, cut the 9 used vanes off your arrows and send them back to me with the remaining unused vanes and I will refund all your $$$$. It costs you nothing to try them!:wink:


----------



## sticbow (Feb 29, 2004)

I've used Bi-Deltas for close to 15yrs never needed another vane. Now they come out with the rain vane. Being skeptical i called and requested to try the rain vanes as I shoot directly off the shelf on both recurves and longbow. With just a couple of cuts on the molded indents i have never been happier with the rain vane, no more worring about the feathers getting wet.

These are great


----------



## rdw212189 (Dec 22, 2006)

*Vanes*

Are the 4" vanes IBO legal....


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

4.0 Sharks Tooth are IBO Legal. I shot them myself a few years ago when I shot hunter class!

As Sticbow said, these vanes have been around for many years, but not a lot people have shot them or even seen them. They definitely do last a lifetime...as long as your arrow does. You will save a ton of money on these vanes simple because you will not need to refletch your arrows. I have been shooting them for about 7 years now...3D and hunting. I have only needed to replace one vane in 7 years on my arrows because it was cut by another field point. They stay on and they do not rip!


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Two Point Five (Aug 28, 2004)

*Bi-Delta Vanes*



sticbow said:


> I've used Bi-Deltas for close to 15yrs never needed another vane. Now they come out with the rain vane. Being skeptical i called and requested to try the rain vanes as I shoot directly off the shelf on both recurves and longbow. With just a couple of cuts on the molded indents i have never been happier with the rain vane, no more worring about the feathers getting wet.
> 
> These are great


I agree with Mr. Stickbow. I have a collection of recurves and found they all like Bi-Delta's Rain Vane Feather-Like.
I see that 3Rivers and Lancaster Archery picked them up.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

I have been shooting the Jet 35's for the last couple of weeks, and while I havent shot as much as I normally do....the vanes seem to fly just fine. 

Crusher is also a great guy to deal with! Highly recomended:thumbs_up


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

This arrow went through my 3D target tonight and still totally straight and intact just to give you an idea of Bi Delta's memory and durability...time for a new 3D target though.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Keep the orders coming!:wink:

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

I know, this thread is about "Whisker Biscuit Shooters and 3D ", but I've shooting FITA indoor with 4" Shark's last two years with great results, they work as well or better than feathers for me :thumbs_up

You can see my best competition score with these vanes :RockOn:


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Thanks Joven! 

People who try them don't shoot any thing else. They are a vane with little marketing in the USA, but more marketing on the European market. These truely are an extrodinary vane with extrodinary flight characteristics and durability. I sell a lot locally and those who shoot them shoot nothing but Bi-Deltas. You have to try them to believe it!

I put a guarantee on what I sell because I know they won't be returned.:wink: PEOPLE WHO SHOOT THEM, LOVE THEM...Period!


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Back up!:wink:


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

How tall are they. I need you to measure one from the base to the top. In that pic showing how you can shoot two through the WB you can see that it will hit the rim of the bisquit.


----------



## Two Point Five (Aug 28, 2004)

*I Didn't Believe it! Bi-Delta's stinky little 2.5" Shark's Tooth Flys 150 Grain...*

Magnus, 4-Fletched! I went to their web site to order some vane stain and read on the reviews page about this bowhunter that just came back from Africa. Here is his letter to bi-delta:

July 2007: Hello - I just returned from a Safari to Namibia, Africa. I have used your vanes exclusively for many years and they work great. The best thing I have found is I can shoot a larger broadhead at a faster speed with no ill effects. I currently shoot a BowTech Tribute at 74 lbs with Easton Full Metal Jacket 300 arrows, Magnus 150 grain 4 blade broadheads at 282 FPS. I shoot the 2.5" Shark's Tooth 4 fletched and accuracy is the best I could ask for. I shot a springbuck at 18 yards, 51" Kudu bull at 23 yards, warthog at 30 yards and a huge blue wildebeest at 34 yards. All were pass thru's except the Blue Wildebeest. Thanks for putting out a great product. The trend towards short but small vanes shows the rest of the archery world what you guys have known about for along time. They work. Guys look at me funny when they see them, but get quiet when they see them fly! Especially with a large fixed broadhead. The springbuck was intercepted by a Cheetah as soon as I hit it. That is why the shoulder is gone. SEE PICTURES - Row 8, 4th and 5th pictures. Row 9, 1st and 2nd. 
Thanks Again. Greg McBride/Queen Creek, AZ


----------



## rogue22 (Dec 20, 2005)

I shoot the 2.5" Sharks Tooth BiDelta vanes and they are exactly 1/2 inch from base to top (of the tallest vane). I like them. I gained arrow speed switching from 3.5" NAP Quickspins to the 2.5" Sharks Tooth vanes and they fly the same. Both are very accurate out to 50 yards.


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

AKDoug said:


> How tall are they. I need you to measure one from the base to the top. In that pic showing how you can shoot two through the WB you can see that it will hit the rim of the bisquit.


Doug, the view is because of the angle the picture was taken at. 2.5" Sharks have a height of 1/2" and the 4" Sharks have a height of 9/16". The inside radius of a Biscuit is more that 3/4" (a diameter of more that 1.5") There is more that enought clearence with both styles sizes of fletching. I have an updated picture on my work computer that shows the fletching and rest clearence from a proper angle. I will post it soon.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Two Point Five,

I don't doubt this letter, however I can't confirm it. However, since those are the vanes in the picture, I don't think the gentleman switched arrows for the snap shot. 

These are not your typical vanes. You can't compare a standard 2.5" vane with a 2.5" Sharks tooth. They have very different flight characteristics because of the 2 delta (triangle) design....hense the name Bi-Delta. I have not personally flown 150 grain fixed heads with 2.5" Bi-Deltas, but I do fly 100 grain fixed heads with 2.5" Bi-Deltas with great success. Also, I have flown 100 grain mechanicals (Rocket Steelheads) with only two 2.5" Bi-Deltas and they work!

Comparing these vanes with others on the market is selling these short. They are in no way the same. That is the point I am trying to get out. You really have to try them to see what they can do. I encourage you to try them for yourself before you judge what they can or can not do. Feel free to give me a PM if you have any other questions or would like to try some.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

I shot these vanes for yesrs till I lost my place of supply. They are mfg right outside your house Crusher ????? I buyt my supplies as a small archery dealer from Kinsey archery and they do not carry the bi delta vanes... sure seems strange that I can not buy a 100 of the 4 inch vanes for the same cost as easton vanes ?????


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

You can order them direct from the website- www.bideltavanes.com
That's how I did it. Fast service every time!
I use 3" hypers for 3D and hunting with 100 grain Thunderheads with no problems.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

sweet old bill said:


> sure seems strange that I can not buy a 100 of the 4 inch vanes for the same cost as easton vanes ?????


That is because they are not Easton Vanes. These are a MUCH improved design than standard vanes such as Eastons and the durability you can't even compare. Easton (AAE Plastifletch) are plastic vanes that wrinkle and tear very easily. Unfortunatly, you can't buy Blazers or QuickSpins either for Easton's price because they are a better quality vane and a better design. But honestly, like anything, you get what you pay for! If another vane works for people and gets the job done, I wouldn't suggest switching. Why change something that already works just fine.

Good Luck with whatever you choose



> You can order them direct from the website- www.bideltavanes.com
> That's how I did it. Fast service every time!
> I use 3" hypers for 3D and hunting with 100 grain Thunderheads with no problems.


You can absolutely order them direct from the website as I stated in my original post. Joe is awesome to work with and shipping is fast. The 3" Hypers are a great 3D vanes and it is great that they work for your broadheads. My only suggest to people is to pick a vane that either matches or exceeds the height of their broadhead blades for the best flight. Hypers are a low profile vane and tend to be more designed for 3D and use for mechanicals, but they can surely work for fixed blade broadheads as you have found.:wink:


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

sweet old bill said:


> They are mfg right outside your house Crusher ?????


They are manufactured right in Buffalo. I live about 35 miles south of Buffalo...so pretty darn close...lucky me!:wink:


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

I really like these vanes for indoor shooting


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

I have been shooting the 2.5" mark for indoor the last week or so. So far so good:darkbeer:

Havent shot much as of late, but will post more with some great results!


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## nimbyfan (Nov 5, 2007)

*BiDeltas*

Do you take pay-pal?


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Paypal Accepted...Check the last line of the original thread:wink:

I sent you a PM!



Crusher said:


> If you are looking for a very durable vane to shoot through your Whisker Biscuit, I suggest you try a Bi-Delta Vane. The cut-away in the center prevents "loading up" of the vane as it goes though the biscuit and they simply do not wrinkle...ever! Also, the two piece design prevents torn/punctured fletching if you shoot tight groups in practice or on the 3D range.
> 
> Carolina Archery products...The maker of the Whisker Biscuit suggests the use of Bi-Delta Vanes with their Whisker Biscuit....http://www.carolinaarcheryprod.com/tuning.04.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

For orders and to see what some of your fellow At'ers are saying about their experience with Bi-Delta Vanes, check out this thread...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=601732


----------

